# ملخص مفيد



## حامد الحمداوي (9 فبراير 2009)

Mechanical Engineering

Genral Mechanical Engineering​ 
Central Mechanical Engineering Research Institute - http://www.cmeri.org/ ​ 

CSIR-India. Performs R&D in mechanical and allied engineering fields. Primary objectives are product design, rapid prototyping and tooling, and Rapid product development. De******ion of facilities, past and present design work. ​ 

Solid Mechanics Books - http://www.solid.ikp.liu.se/solidbook/ 
Database of books covering this field. Searchable by author, title or subject. ​ 

MechanicsEquations - http://design.alfred.edu/mechanics.html 
This page summarizes some solid mechanics equations & provides some simple examples. A listing of fundamental differential mechanics equations is also provided. ​ 

Mechanical Engineering - http://www.myedrawings.com 
A website from Ovidiu Tesu. Site with information on mechanical theory and 6 Sigma, some online conversion programs and many e-drawings for SolidWorks. It also contains a resume of the site owner. ​ 

Design and Analysis of Machine Elements - http://www.mech.uwa.edu.au/DANotes/ 
Online Book by Douglas Wright. Reference for all the strength of materials fundamentals. ​ 

Engineering.com - http://engineering.com 
A web portal with online calculators, tables of mathematical and physical propereties, free downloadable programs as well as links to search engines and companies. ​ 

Pipestress analysis technical questions and answers - http://home.hetnet.nl/~paul_voorhaar...ess/index.html 
Pipestress analysis is a specialism of mechanical engineers. A pipestress analysis is performed for chemical and petrochemical production plants as well for transport pipelines. Introduction, resources and contacts. ​ 

Steam & Power - http://www.steamforum.com/index.htm 
A forum for operators, engineers, maintenance, and technicians who work in power and steam plants. ​ 

Grinding - Facts, History, and Information - http://www.mme.tcd.ie/~jbadger/grindingpage.html 
An introduction to grinding: the process of material removal in which a wheel composed of many hard abrasive grits wears away a softer material. Consulting services available. ​ 

Vehicle Suspension Systems - http://members.fortunecity.com/suspdesign/ 
An interactive site giving information about vehicle suspension design, development and theory. With mailing list, forum and download area. ​ 


Designing​ 


Engineering Fundamentals - http://www.efunda.com 
Provides data on materials & processes, design calculators, forums, and engineering references. ​ 

Engineers Edge - http://www.engineersedge.com/ 
Design and engineering resources and database. Design calculators, forums, specifications, tolerance charts and data. ​ 

Engineering ToolBox - http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com 
Tools and reference data for engineers. ​ 

Reliability Engineering Snapshot - http://www.resnapshot.com 
A monthly illustrated collection of actual failure analysis case studies in the fields of corrosion, lubrication, machine design, material properties, people, and vibration. ​ 

Engineers Tool Box - http://www.engineerstoolbox.com/ 
Collection of online computational and reference modules for professional and student engineers everywhere. ​ 


Rotor Dynamics - http://www.brad.ac.uk/research/mbdmst/rotordynamic/ 
Tutorial on rotating shafts, bearings, seals, out-of-balance systems, instability and condition monitoring. Each section contains links to commercial and non-commercial sites of relevance to that section. ​ 

Prof. McCarthy - http://www.eng.uci.edu/~mccarthy/ 
Includes text of "Design of spatial linkages and robotic systems" 
Structural Analysis Reference Library - http://euler9.tripod.com/ 
Links to material properties, stress analysis information and design reference data. ​ 

Car Body Design - http://www.carbodydesign.com 
A collection of resources, technical papers, articles and links about car body design and development. ​ 


Rolling Bearings Design Guide - http://www.dig.bris.ac.uk/hbook/bmenu.htm 
A part of the multi-media design handbook developed at the University of Bristol (UK). ​ 

Mechanical Shocks and Vibrations - http://llalanne.free.fr 
De******ion of the main methods of analysis and laboratory simulation of mechanical environments. Book ordering function broken ​ 



software of designing
Algor, Inc. - http://www.algor.com/ 
Finite element analysis and mechanical event simulation software for virtual prototyping. ​ 

Engineous Software - http://www.engineous.com/ 
Makes design exploration and optimization software. Automates use of existing computer simulation and design programs. ​ 


Engineering Software (EngWare) - http://members.aol.com/engware 
Windows based applications dealing with energy conversion systems (power and propulsion). ​ 

Mechanical Simulation Corporation - http://www.carsim.com 
Offer CarSim and TruckSim software packages that analyze the way cars, light trucks, utility vehicles, heavy trucks, buses and articulated vehicles respond to driver controls on 3D road surfaces. CarSim also offers Real-Time and Hardware-in-the-Loop. ​ 

TechEng Designs - http://www.eng-applications.com 
General engineering software e.g. for tank and stack design. ​ 

KISSsoft AG - http://www.KISSsoft.ch/english/willkommen.htm 
A calculation software for design and optimising of rotating machinery parts such as shafts and gears.The site contains a detailed program de******ion in PDF and HTML formats and a demo version for downloading. It also include dates of trade fairs and seminars, price lists and articles about mechanical design using the program. ​ 

Engineering calculators and resources. - http://www.monachos.gr 
A collection of online calculators and resources e.g. Units conversion, voltage drop, pipe friction loss calculation and data tables. ​ 

Mikromak - http://www.mikromak.com 
Provides motion analysis hardware and software. ​ 

EngineersToolbox - http://www.engineerstoolbox.com 
A freely-available collection of advanced online computational and reference modules for professional and student engineers. [Registration required] ​ 

Ve-design - http://www.ve-design.com 
Offering networked services to companies involved in product design and development. Provides tools that reduce design time and shortens time to market. ​ 


Free Mechanical Engineering Software - http://www.freebyte.com/cad/ 
Lists vendor web-sites offering free (often demonstration version) CAD, finite element analysis, thermal, and general utility applications. ​ 

Concurrent Dynamics International - http://www.concurrent-dynamics.com/ 
Develop multibody dynamics simulation programs for aerospace, automotive, robotics, and biomechanics research and engineering. ​ 


MITCalc - http://www.mitcalc.com 
A mechanical and technical calculation package. It includes solutions for gearings, belt, chain, springs, beams, shafts, and many others. MITCalc support 2D and 3D CAD systems and many international standards. De******ion of software and downloads. ​ 

Codeware Inc. - http://www.codeware.com 
Develops software for design, rating, drafting and costing of ASME Section VIII pressure vessels and heat exchangers. ​ 


CoCreate - Collaborative Product Design Solutions - http://www.cocreate.com/prod_overview.cfm 
Develops 3D CAD and collaboration software for manufacturers and their project teams aiding communication across extended development teams. ​ 


Hexagon - http://www.hexagon.de/index.htm 
Mechanical engineering software including tolerance analysis, gear design, shaft design and spring calculation. ​ 

Compressor Software - http://www.rplpe.com 
Centrifugal Compressor Tracking Program tracks centrifugal compressor performance from manufacturer supplied performance curves. ​ 

Greborio Software Engineering s.a.s. - http://www.eurofasteners.com/english/screws2000.htm 
Maker of the software [email protected] that contains standards relevant for screws, including exportable graphics. Site has listings of the standards covered. ​ 

PipingSolutions, Inc - http://www.pipingsolutions.com/ 
Develops, markets and supports engineering software for the design of piping, tanks, nozzles and emergency relief systems. De******ion of software and services. ​ 

Pipe Network Analysis Software for Liquids, Slurries and Gasses - http://www.helixtech.com.au 
Used for borefields, landfill gas extraction, and water supply design. ​ 

CerebroMix - http://www.cerebromix.com 
Pressure Vessels and Mixing Software for mixing systems, pressure vessels and atmospheric tanks including supporting, flanges, nozzles, jackets. Compliant ASME VIII div 1. ​ 

MasterSpring - http://www.masterspring.it/ 
Software to calculate, check and design springs. ​ 

Software Engineering Service - http://sofengsvc.com 
Provides several gear design programs. ​ 

Penkiln Software - http://www.penkiln.com 
Windows software for use with laser interferometer systems to enable data analysis and establish the accuracy of a machine. ​ 


EngineerOnLine - http://engineeronline.ws 
Software for sizing, estimating and quoting carbon and stainless steel tanks. ​ 

Micro Techno - http://www.microtechno.net 
Suppliers of engineering software for plant design including design of pressure vessels and heat exchangers. ​ 

Delta-T4 - http://www.helixtech.com.au/delta-t4.htm 
Belt Conveyor Design Program for conveyor design and optimisation. It is capable of designing large conveyors, including Stacking and Reclaiming Systems and Overland conveyors. Allows the designer to investigate all the possible load cases and to optimise the design including sizing of drives and braking systems. ​ 

Flexible Engineering Solutions - http://www.flex-eng.com 
A provider of training and consulting services for digital imaging, including the creation and support of mechanical and thermal computer simulation tools and customized engineering training. ​ 


Code CAD, Inc. - http://www.codecad.com 
Provide PC software, support and training in the areas of pipe stress analysis, finite element analysis, pressure vessel design, heat exchanger design, tank design, and CAD-based plant design. ​ 

****liCal Inc. - http://www.****lical.com 
Software for calculating weight and cost of different ****l profiles. De******ion of software, online conversion tables and trial downloads. 
Computer Engineering , Inc. - http://www.computereng.com 
Designs software for pressure vessel design and analysis (ASME)and welding procedures and management. Site has detailed program de******ions, Information on support and training and some useful utilities to download. ​ 


Spectrum5 - http://www.spectrum5.com/ 
Offers automatic tubing design software, in particularly for engine simulation and stainless steel fabrication. De******ion of programme with contact information. ​ 


BELTSTAT - http://www.conveyor-dynamics.com/beltstat/ 
Software to design belt conveyors of any length, topography and drive configuration. It calculates: belt tensions, demand power, vertical curve requirements, turnover stress, and starting/stopping analysis. Site has detailed programme informations, ordering and pricing information. Download possible. ​ 

Mechanical Springs Design Expert System - http://www.webspawner.com/users/israelkk/index.html 
DOS programme for design/analyses of different types of mechanical spring made of wire or strips. Short programme de******ion with ordering information. ​ 

Dirlik Controls Limited - http://www.dirlik.co.uk 
Offer customised test control, data acquisition and analysis packages for materials testing and component evaluation. ​ 

PRO-BELT - http://www.pro-belt.com 
Computer Software for design of belt conveyors, belt feeders and pulley shafts for bulk materials handling systems. ​ 

Pipe Stress Analysis - http://www.PipeStress.com 
Piping stress analysis software and technical information. SIMFLEX series of pipe stress computer program. ​ 

MineConveyor.com - http://www.mineconveyor.com 
Downloadable calculators. Includes line and circle problems such as a circle tangent to two circles. ​ 

The Laminator - http://www.thelaminator.net 
Windows engineering program written that analyzes laminated composite plates according to classical laminated plate theory. ​ 

DevPipe - http://www.devpipe.com.br/meio1i.htm 
Pipe templates for pipe intersections. ​ 

Pressure Vessel Design Excel Spreadsheets - http://www.pveng.com/Soft/Soft.htm 
Spreadsheets to design pressure vessels to ASME code VIII-div 1. ​ 

QuikGear - http://quickgear.bizland.com 
Offers involute gear calculations software, spline and spline gage calculations software covering six major spline standards. Site includes software, gear definitions and formula. ​ 

Freeware and commercial version. 
Estimation Building Services Software - http://www.estimation.co.uk 
Tailored computer solutions for building services contractors. ​ 


Emu - Peridynamic modeling of fracture - http://www.sandia.gov/emu/emu.htm 
The Emu code models fracture and failure of materials and structures. It is based on the Peridynamic theory of solid mechanics. Emu is a three-dimensional meshfree Lagrangian code. De******ion of a programme still being developed at Sandia Laboratories. ​ 


Kalney Profiling - http://www.k-prof.com.ru 
Rotor profile and complete screw compressor design. Design software that integrates with AutoCAD. Short programme de******ion with screen shots, download area and contact information. ​ 


ArgeCare - http://argecare.de 
Provide software for railway vehicle dynamics and calculations on rail guided vehicles. Also a distributor for ADAMS/Rail and Medyna. 
Web Gear Services - http://www.webgearservices.com/ 
Excel based gear design software with DXF file creation, consulting and training services. Site contains a programme de******ion, ordering information and a forum. ​ 

Gears simulator - http://www.terra.es/personal/jdellund/simulator.htm 
Use Gears simulator to design and simulate mechanical systems including gears, chain and belt drives and other components. The site includes the online help and a FAQ. A 30 days trial demo can be downloaded. ​ 

Quick Spring Designer - http://www.prodmor.com 
Provides software to assist in the design of the five most common spring types and analyze designs for all eight types of springs. Includes examples and order form. ​ 


ETank2000 - http://etank.com 
Software for Aboveground Storage Tanks (API-650, API-620, API-653, UL-142, ANSI B96.1) 
Dontyne Systems - http://www.dontyne.co.uk 
Offers gear design software for spur and helical gears which include ISO 6336 gear rating and optimisation. Program de******ion and demo downloads are available. ​ 


OptiVessel 2000 Evaluation Edition - http://www.optivessel.com 
Design and rating of pressure vessels and heat exchangers. ASME VIII, BS 5500 and TEMA standards supported. ​ 

NogSoft - http://web.tiscali.it/nogsoft 
Offers free software for the calculation of the static pressure on rails, acceleration time and weight estimation. 
Mechanics of Composite Materials - http://www.ossamashaar.4t.com 
Educational software. Download only. ​ 


​​​​​​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (9 فبراير 2009)

Bernoulli's Principle Animation - http://home.earthlink.net/~mmc1919/venturi.html​ 

Interactive animation shows how pressure and velocity in a fluid behave according to Bernoulli's Principle. ​ 



ERCOFTAC - http://ercoftac.mech.surrey.ac.uk/​ 

European Research Community on Fluids, Turbulence and Combustion. Portal to Fluid Dynamics database resources. Free registration required. ​ 



Convection in a box. - http://www.synapse9.com/airbox.htm​ 

Experiments with smoke inside a plexiglass box challenge convectional wisdom. Smoke can unexpectedly act heavier than air and then spontaneously reverse. ​ 



History of Fluid Mechanics, Mathematics, and Science - http://www.fluidmech.net/msc/hist.htm​ 

Links to historical information for mathematics, science and fluid mechanics. ​ 



PivNet 2 - http://pivnet.dlr.de/​ 

An introduction to the European Collaboration on Particle Image Velocimetry. Links to participating partners, information about courses, conferences and literature. ​ 



ePower Propulsion and Combustion - http://www.epower-propulsion.com/​ 

A one-stop resource for professionals working in propulsion, power, and combustion fields. ​ 



eMicroNano - http://www.emicronano.com​ 

A free one-stop information resource for bio-, micro-, and nano-fluidic systems. ​ 



Classical Fluid Mechanics Problem Solutions - http://www.syvum.com/eng/fluid/​ 

Solutions to Classical Fluid Flow & Momentum Transfer Problems ​ 



Engineers Edge - fluid flow, hydraulic and pneumatic - http://www.engineersedge.com/fluid_f...le_*******.htm​ 

Fluids section of engineering directory. Provides definitions and practical applications. ​ 




Funneller - Single Vortex Technology - http://www.funneller.com​ 

Introduction to a propulsion technique that utilizes a rotating cone. ​ 




University of Colorado Flow Visualization Course - http://www.colorado.edu/MCEN/flowvis/​ 

A course in the physics and art of fluid flow for engineering and fine arts photography students at the University of Colorado, Boulder. The student gallery has a wide assortment of images ranging from soap films to clouds.​ 









http://www.erc.wisc.edu/~debussch/research/
Heat and mass transfer studies using direct numerical simulations of turbulent channel, Couette, and shear flows as well as experiments with tube banks. ​ 

Incompressible Navier-Stokes equations reduce to Bernoulli's Law - http://home.usit.net/~cmdaven/navier.htm
Integrates the vector Navier-Stokes equation to obtain a vector form of Bernoulli's law. Provides interpretation and a mathematical basis for doing calculations. ​ 

Fluid dynamics course material - http://www.maths.qmul.ac.uk/~hve/MAS209/
139 pages ****** at undergraduate level on the fundamental aspects of non-relativistic fluid dynamics in pdf format. ​ 

The Effects of Water Hammer And Pulsations - http://www.plastomatic.com/water-hammer.html
Explanation of water hammer and pulsation inclusive the formula used to calculate the pressure increase. ​ 

Advanced Aero/Hydrodynamics - http://www.aoe.vt.edu/aoe5104/
Course materials from University of Vermont. ​ 

Cinema Particle Image Velocimetry Investigation of Turbulence and Combustion - http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/aero/pivmovie/
High-speed "movies" of time-evolving velocity fields in turbulent and combusting gas flows are obtained using a newly developed kilohertz frame-rate cinema Particle Image Velocimetry system. ​ 




Topographical Measurements of Water Waves - http://www.vennemann-online.de/downloads/waves.pdf
An overview of existing methods for measuring the shape of water waves. Further a repercussionless system for water height measurements at a 3 x 3 matrix is described. 7.9 MB in size. ​ 

Investigation into Aerodynamic Flutter Test Systems - http://www.angelfire.com/music/thugboy
An investigation into aerodynamic vibration excitation systems for in-flight flutter testing of general aviation aircraft. Richard R. Western, Melbourne, 1999.​ 
Introduction to Mechatronics and Measurement Systems - http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/mechatronics/
Book and online resources dealing with the fields of mechatronics and measurement systems. Topics include electrical circuits, digital electronics, signal processing, data acquisition, microcontrollers, interfacing, sensors, and acuators. ​ 


College House Enterprises. LLC - http://www.collegehousebooks.com
Publisher of engineering textbooks. ​ 

Design Engineering Online - http://www.designengineering.co.uk/
A monthly magazine published in the UK for electrical, electronic and mechanical engineers. ​ 

Journal of Mechanical Engineering (Strojnicky Casopis) - http://www.strojcas.sav.sk/
The Journal publishes original scientific papers from the field of machine dynamics. Published in Slovak/Czech (with English abstracts and *******s) or in English. Site includes information for authors, *******s and abstracts. ​ 

Introduction to Mechatronics and Measurement Systems - http://www.engr.colostate.edu/mechatronics/
Textbook and online resources for learning mechatronics and measurement systems. Includes book info, course and laboratory exercise info, online video demonstrations, example class projects, and links to mechatronics and microcontroller resources. ​ 

Practical Approaches to Engineering Analysis - http://www.ite.com/~itekb/whitepaper/white_paper.htm
Describes different forms of analysis and how to incorporate it into the design cycle. ​ 

The Inspectioneering Journal - http://www.inspectioneering.com
Forum for operators of Chemical Refining and Utility process facilities. The focus is on mechanical integrity and reliability. ​ 

Process Index for Industrial Instrumentation And Controls - http://www.instrumentation-controls.com
A online magazine for buyers of industrial process instrumentation and controls equipment. ​ 

International Journal of Heat Exchangers - http://www.rtedwards.com/journals/IJHEX
For those engaged in basic and applied heat exchanger or related research ​ 



ePower and Propulsion - http://www.epower-propulsion.com
Web portal for the areas of propulsion and power research, education and directly related topics. With many links and concise explanation of many fluid flow phenomena. ​ 

Continuously Variable Transmission - http://cvt.com.sapo.pt
Detailed information with drawings and pictures about various types of alternative transmissions designs. ​ 


Inter-Tech Energy Progress, Inc. (iTEP) - http://www.itepsa.com/etpjannual.shtml
Publishes latest developments in engine and fuel technology from Japan. Report cover all areas of engine, fuel, lubrication, and vehicle research, development, and design and environmental study. De******ion of ******* and sub******ion information. Topics include combustion, emissions, tribology, conventional and alternative fuels, alternative powerplants (EV, HEV, FCEV, and gas turbine), and transportation. 
Engine Systems Development Centre Inc. - http://www.esdc.com
A Canadian research center for the development and testing of large bore diesel engines for locomotives and generator sets. De******ion of research capabilities. ​ 

Marine Diesels - http://www.marinediesels.co.uk
The construction, operation, running and maintenance of large slow speed two and four stroke diesel engines as found in the majority of merchant vessels. An interactive course by the Warsash Maritime Centre, UK. Features many animations and detailed explanation of the engines including their repair. ​ 

ARLA Maschinentechnik GmbH - http://www.service4engineers.com/
Specialist in PC supported simulation technology of drive systems and powertrains. ​ 


Controlled Auto Ignition - http://www.cranfield.ac.uk/~ea072873
Cranfield University,UK. De******ion of research activities. ​ 

Jianbo Lu - http://www.geocities.com/jianbo_lu
On his homepage he describes his papers and patents with regard to vehicle dynamics and control, integrated sensing system, control system integration and roll stability control. ​ 

MechanicalEngineer - http://www.mechanicalengineer.com/
Job listings for mechanical engineers and related jobs. Also a forum for open discussions, and a list of recommended books on the field. ​ 
ICrank - http://www.icrank.com​ 


directories[/COLOR]
Mechanical Engineering portal site. Includes vendor and newsgroup directories, reference data, a product development forum, technical information and links to mechanical engineering resources. ​ 

Mechanical Design Resources - http://www.gearhob.com
Links to Engineering Associations, Materials, Components, Design Information, Patents, Publications, Engineering Sites, Safety and Finite Element. ​ 

Eng-Tips - http://www.eng-tips.com/gthreadminde...ev3/58/pid/404
Mechanical Engineers technical support forums and mutual help system for engineering professionals. Selling and recruiting forbidden ​ 

* ** ***​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (9 فبراير 2009)

ME-Academic Departments ​ 

general Manufacturing​ 
NIST Manufacturing Engineering Laboratory. - http://www.mel.nist.gov/
Conducts research and development, provides services, and participates in standards activities related to U.S. industry needs in mechanical and dimensional metrology and in advanced manufacturing technology. In National Institute of Standards and Technology. ​ 

CSIRO Manufacturing and Infrastructure Technology - http://www.cmit.csiro.au/
About Australian research and development programs in technology areas including materials, complex systems integration, manufacturing, and construction. ​ 

MaintenanceWorld.com - http://www.maintenanceworld.com/
Maintenance management resource site. Articles, books, discussion forum and references for maintenance planning, condition monitoring, TPM, CMMS, SAP plant maintenance, training, and safety. ​ 

CO2 Cleaning - http://www.co2clean.com
A surface cleaning process based upon using CO2 to form dry ice and used to remove particles and organics. ​ 

Manufacturing Technology Information Analysis Center - http://iac.dtic.mil/mtiac/
Department of Defense information analysis center for the promotion and exchange of manufacturing technology information and to support manufacturing technology needs . ​ 

CASSPER Instrumentation Systems, Inc. - http://www.cassper.com/
Revolutionary new PC-based instrumentation system that records and isolates EUT signals of interest without the need for anechoic chambers. 
JMI Consulting Group - http://www.jmicorp.com/
Source for simulation modeling consulting, training and simulation education products . ​ 

Using Cluster Analysis for Deriving Menu Structures for Automotive Mobile Multimedia Applications - http://www.delphiauto.com/pdf/techpa...01-01-0359.pdf
Paper describing the cluster analysis technique and how it can be used to support menu interface design for in-vehicle multimedia applications. [PDF format] ​ 


ME-Organizations​ 
American Society of Mechanical Engineers - http://www.asme.org/index.html
Nonprofit educational and technical organization serving a worldwide membership of 125,000. Includes 37 Technical Divisions and Subdivisions each of which is represented by its own webpage of information, news and event details. Includes a forum, resource centre and library. ​ 


Society of Automotive Engineers - http://www.sae.org/
Portal-type main site for 80,000 member technical society. ​ 

Institution of Mechanical Engineers - http://www.imeche.org.uk/
Professional society. Represents mechanical engineers in the United Kingdom. ​ 

Society for Experimental Mechanics, Inc. - http://www.sem.org/
An international professional engineering association whose members are involved in experimental test, measurement and analysis in various areas. ​ 

Institute of Marine Engineers (IMarE) - http://www.imarest.org/
Information about the organization and its activities. ​ 

The International Federation of Automotive Engineering Societies - http://www.fisita.com/
Includes events, discussion forum, directory of member societies and job advertisements. ​ 

Fluid Power Society - http://www.ifps.org
Advancing the Careers of Fluid Power and Related Motion Control Professionals. ​ 


Fluid Power Net International - http://fluid.power.net
A worldwide Network of Fluid Power Laboratories. Publishes the International Journal of Fluid Power and maintains the WWW Virtual Library on Fluid Power. Software and education links and a list of publications. ​ 

International Association for the Engineering Analysis Community - http://www.nafems.org
Deals with Finite Element Analysis, CFD, non-linear analysis, and education and dissemination. ​ 


Turbine Innovation and Research Center (TIER) - http://me.lsu.edu/tier/
The purpose of the center is to enhance the understanding of flow, heat transfer and combustion in a gas turbine, and to improve its design, performance and reliability. Site offers information of current and past projects, industry collabarations and a list of publications. ​ 

International Association of Mechanical Engineers (IASME) - http://www.iasme.org/
Is a non-profit scientific organization that promotes the Mechanical Engineering through Journals, Books, Conferences, Seminars, Workshops, Research Projects and Summer Schools. A section of WSEAS. ​ 


Institut Werkzeugmaschinen und Umformtechnik (IWU) - http://www.iwu.fhg.de
Fraunhofer Institute for Machine Tools and Forming Technology ​ 

Turbomachinery Laboratory - http://turbolab.tamu.edu
Hosts technical conference ​ 

International Flame Research Foundation - http://www.ifrf.net/index.html
Combustion research, technology, and information. Maintains research station. Has online technical journal. ​ 

ASME Student Chapter - Michigan Technological University - http://www.me.mtu.edu/~asme/
Information on MTU's Student Chapter of ASME, including upcoming events, membership, and related links. ​ 

Industrial ****lforming Technologies - http://www.imft.co.uk
IMfT aims to promote a range of ****lforming processes such as forging, rolling, extrusion, swaging etc. through a programme of Workshops, a Library and by organising Conferences. ​ 

ASME Student Chapter - University of Louisiana at Lafayette - http://engr.louisiana.edu/mche/student/asme/
Institution of Mechanical Engineers - http://www.imeche.org.au
Australia Branch. ​ 

Engineering Integrity Society - http://e-i-s.org.uk
Offers a forum for industrial engineers to exchange ideas and experience. Information on conferences, publications, software, technical seminars and specialist task groups. ​ 
I.B.A. Industrial Training - http://www3.sympatico.ca/iba.ent
Canadian Stationary Engineering certification​ 








Fluid Mechanics and Dynamics ​


Calculations and Equations of Fluid Mechanics - http://www.lmnoeng.com/​ 



An online fluid dynamics calculator. ​ 

eFluids - http://www.efluids.com​ 

A one-stop internet resource for fluid dynamics and flow engineering professionals ​ 



Compressible Aerodynamics Calculator - http://www.aoe.vt.edu/aoe3114/calc.html​ 

Computes the standard relations for compressible flow of a perfect gas. Isentropic flow relations, normal shock relations, and oblique shock relations can be calculated. ​ 



Irrotational Plane Flows of an Inviscid Fluid - http://www.diam.unige.it/~irro/​ 

Lecture for those who need a *******er course on hydrodynamics fundamentals. ​ 



Fluid Power Net International (FPN) - http://fluid.power.net/​ 

Provides information and links to fluid power (hydraulics & pneumatics).​ 



Fluid Mechanics - http://www.fluidmech.net​ 

Site contains a collection of tutorials, ********** calculators, and links of interest to those doing teaching and research in fluid mechanics, wave propagation, applied physics, and mechanical and aerospace engineering. ​ 



Navier Stokes Equations - http://www.navier-stokes.net/​ 

A brief summary of the Navier-Stokes equations governing fluid dynamics and fluid mechanics. ​ 



2D Fluids Research - http://home.earthlink.net/~marutgers/​ 

Exploring the possibility of using flowing soap films as two dimensional fluids. Click on the "science" menu to find this *******. ​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (9 فبراير 2009)

للامانه
الموضوع منقول للاستفاده​


----------



## volda (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود
وللامانة


----------



## volda (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود
وللامانة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 فبراير 2009)

volda قال:


> مشكور علي المجهود
> وللامانة


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sii_taha (3 يونيو 2009)

ملخص مفيد بالفعل شكرا


----------



## الوليد 1 (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة المفيدة والقيمة والنافعة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور شكرا جزيلا وكنت ممكن تسميه المختصر المفيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ياغالي .

الف شكر على تعاونك وحرصك .



البغدادي


----------



## اسامة القاسى (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 أغسطس 2009)

*من القلب شكري لكم
ومن الله ادعو لكم بالتوفيق احبتي الكرام*​


----------



## Mustafa Elkady (8 أغسطس 2009)

Assalamo Alikom

Can any one help me get (Carsim) software


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم سادتي
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## jouini87 (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## General michanics (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدر زهراو (31 مايو 2011)

سلمت اناملك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------

